# New Alpine Buck *NEW PICS* (better shave job :) )



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I got a great deal, Ritter, he's already got a Champion win as a 6month old. couldn't pass it up, there's a few shows for dairy and I'd love to show him. :greengrin:

PB reg. Alpine buck, not mature yet.
here he is when i got him
VERY HAIRY









After I clipped him :wink: :roll:









yeah.. the blade guard kept coming off and i wouldn't notice until...well you get it.

critique?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

congrats - he is handsome


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

Pretty,I love Alpines


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

wow.. :shocked: what a difference....a clipping makes... he is really nice.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

haha, yeah the clipping ade a huge difference. if only the blade guard wouldn't have kept popping off without me noticing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

HeHe.... :laugh: I didn't even notice....LOL ...He does look real good.....cleans up very nicely.. :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

thanks, you're SO mean pam.. LOL!

btw Rush says hi!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*



> thanks, you're SO mean pam.. LOL!
> 
> btw Rush says hi!


 Aww...I am not mean...LOL  
Didn't know Rush turned into a Alpine....Not.. :laugh: ...Hi Rush... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

oh yes totally, this is Rush all grown up! lol.... i certainly hope not.

I'll have to get some pictures of him


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

he's a pretty nice little dude.. good withers, good length, i'd like a higher neckset on him, but it could just be the picture


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

oh yeah, he was just walking around the yard and I snapped the picture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*



> oh yes totally, this is Rush all grown up! lol.... i certainly hope not.
> 
> I'll have to get some pictures of him


 :laugh: :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

Very nice ! How old is he? I bet he gets even more :shocked: as he ages.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

mm, I'll need to check. brb


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

Very handsome...love the beard


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

he's 2ish


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

I almost bought one at Collinsville a couple of weeks ago. He was around 2 or 3 and so loving. He was a wether and had been a bottle baby. I love that long hair. They look like hippies. :greengrin:

What kind of temperament do they have? I'm guessing they are pretty mellow since so many people use them to pack and drive. I just wanted to be sure before bring home an adult should I come across another one. :chin:

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Alpine Buck*

he's very mellow. challenged me one time and he got a tug on the beard, end of story.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

shaved everything but his legs so far! :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I wanna grab his beard . . . hehehe! 

I love him


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Katrina! The shave really shows those sharp withers and the nice straight wide rear leg set.
At " 2 ish" he's still maturing and I bet that once he's done growing he'll be even nicer.

Just wanted to add, FunnyRiver Farm's wether Benny and Pace's wether Melino are PB Alpines...even though their boys are wethers if you take a look at their pics you'll see what I mean by your boy "getting nicer with age". My mom had an Alpine wether that I swear was as big as a 4 month old calf...and the sweetest temperment too.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes FRF goats are adorable! 
 her pics too. 

and just because I'm showing him I got a PB Alpine FF whose already won a leg, she's in milk. lots of Cherry Glen and Bull Mtn lines. I'll get some shots tonight milking. 
so this a side project with the Boers now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks naked....HeHe.... just foolin about... no..... he looks sharp...great job.. :thumb: :wink: :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hehe, he IS naked. I think it looks goofy.


----------

